

xkcd: No, the 9V battery hack is not a hoax. I just tried it -- here are my notes - nickb
http://blag.xkcd.com/2007/08/20/testing-the-9v-battery-hack-or-assault-on-battery/

======
rms
This is only a good deal/hack if you need AAAA batteries; these are
artificially expensive because of price fixing in the retail battery industry.

